# need AFX Screecher's spare parts



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Any body know of any source for spare parts for the AFX Screechers battery powered cars ? I need a p/u shoe,spring & pigtail assembly . If not I will try to snag a junker chassis @ the HO-NJ next Nov. 20th


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

This is the Chassis that I need the P/u shoe/spring/ pigtail asssembly for . It is an AFX Screecher chassis fron the battery operated set .The Screecher chassis looks "disposible " once the integral guide pin & the p/u shoes wear out.Will try to find a "Junker" chassis @ the H0 - NJ show in Parsippany this coming Sunday with the parts I need.


Neal :dude:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the photo, those parts should be around.
? Speed Shifter ?

I've picked up a few on feepay in large auctions and never got much demand for them.

(I didn't read post very well and was thinking about Sizzler Hot Wheels battery powered)


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a coulpe of those chassis That I took the arms out of to use in G plus chassis , The pick up and springs are there and in like new condition . If you want them just pay for the shipping and you can have them . 
Mike


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Piz said:


> I have a coulpe of those chassis That I took the arms out of to use in G plus chassis , The pick up and springs are there and in like new condition . If you want them just pay for the shipping and you can have them .
> Mike


Thanx ! I'll let ya know If I cant snag anything @ the show !!


Neal:dude:


----------

